# Canon EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III vs Canon EF-S IS 55-250mm f/4-5.6



## Wilmax1607

Hi, i have a canon t2i and i want a telephoto lens , but i don't know which lens to take between Canon EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III and Canon EF-S IS 55-250mm f/4-5.6 i want to know if because the 75-300 does not have IS and my t2i does not have internal IS , will i be able to do non shaky video or will i need to use a tripod or a camera stabilizer to use this lens , but from my opinion the 75-300mm have sharper images than the 55-250mm but the 55-250mm have a IS so i don't know which one to take. 
Someone can help me?


----------



## greenjeans

I have both. Get the 55-250. It is a much better lens. The IS is a life saver for me. I really don't think the 75-300 is as sharp as the 55-250. Haven't had the 75-300 on my camera since I got the other one.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR

I have the EF 75-300 and am not impressed with its performance. Unfortunately, I bought it long ago... Before IS was an option. So anythung involving action/movement is tough at best. But it's ok for landscapes and "still" subjects... If I had to make the choice you mentioned today... I'd probably go with the EF-S 55-250.


----------



## dcphotog

I asked about the 55-250 in another thread. One thing that drew me to it was the IS feature. These responses help me out also.  Thanks for the help/tips.


----------



## Redbaron

Was looking at these lenses myself, and the 75-300 IS gets pretty bad reviews - I've (sort of) decided on the 70-300 IS Canon. the 55-250 IS looks ok, but from the reviews I've read the 70-300 is the goods. Costs more though.


----------



## TenaciousTins

Thanks for this, I have a limited budget for my next lens so was wondering about these two. Think I will go for the 55-250 one unless you all have a better idea of what I could get within the 300 or less price range. I actually like my 18-55 lens, but maybe that's because it's all I've shot with lol. I did try a 70-300 once and got ok pictures, enjoyed the zoom! But the pictures were soft.


----------



## michaelschaap

I just bought a 55-250.  Have not gotten it yet, but the reviews on Amazon was great so I got it in a bundle with the camera.


----------



## jaomul

I have the 55-250 Is and the 75-300 II. If I had to pick i would go with the 55-250 as it is more usable in day to day situations, lower light etc, but if its a bright day and I know i will be shooting fast ss shots i prefer the reach of the 75-300. Its not a massive difference for what you get in the frame but it means sometimes cropping a little less. The benefits of the IS outweigh the focal length advantage im my opinion


----------



## LaineAp

I think you should meet (face to face) some more advanced (knowledge-wise) professionals and ask them the topics you would like know about more in just a friendly chat-like conversation, over a coffee or sandwich, in a free and friendly atmosphere. Before you invite someone, be sure that you have seen his/her work and are sure that you, yourself, think that he is qualified enough to talk to, so to say, respect his/her work.  also, prepare a list with questions you'll ask. 

Once you've got the answers, or even if you have not yet.. go and see eBay. I mean, there you can find loads of great cameras for a nice price, shipping worldwide! Also, if you are thinking a used camera is ok for the first one to have.. go for it, but be sure you know in exactly how good of condition the camera itself is! 

Hope this helps, at least a little bit!


----------



## jaomul

LaineAp said:


> I think you should meet (face to face) some more advanced (knowledge-wise) professionals and ask them the topics you would like know about more in just a friendly chat-like conversation, over a coffee or sandwich, in a free and friendly atmosphere. Before you invite someone, be sure that you have seen his/her work and are sure that you, yourself, think that he is qualified enough to talk to, so to say, respect his/her work.  also, prepare a list with questions you'll ask.
> 
> Once you've got the answers, or even if you have not yet.. go and see eBay. I mean, there you can find loads of great cameras for a nice price, shipping worldwide! Also, if you are thinking a used camera is ok for the first one to have.. go for it, but be sure you know in exactly how good of condition the camera itself is!
> 
> Hope this helps, at least a little bit!



You gave the same answer for a number of threads, would you either help or not. Some people may not be able to meet with pros, hence enjoy info on the net received here, the whole point of joining a camera form


----------



## LaineAp

jaomul said:


> LaineAp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should meet (face to face) some more advanced (knowledge-wise) professionals and ask them the topics you would like know about more in just a friendly chat-like conversation, over a coffee or sandwich, in a free and friendly atmosphere. Before you invite someone, be sure that you have seen his/her work and are sure that you, yourself, think that he is qualified enough to talk to, so to say, respect his/her work.  also, prepare a list with questions you'll ask.
> 
> Once you've got the answers, or even if you have not yet.. go and see eBay. I mean, there you can find loads of great cameras for a nice price, shipping worldwide! Also, if you are thinking a used camera is ok for the first one to have.. go for it, but be sure you know in exactly how good of condition the camera itself is!
> 
> Hope this helps, at least a little bit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gave the same answer for a number of threads, would you either help or not. Some people may not be able to meet with pros, hence enjoy info on the net received here, the whole point of joining a camera form
Click to expand...


I think that not only a really high class pro is considered as a "pro". I mean you can find a guy who works in a local photo store and catch up with him! I am sure you have some photo workshops happening in the nearby region! As well as you can try to find an university where they teach photography, it can seem like a pretty much of a trouble to go  though, but at least you'll get a look into his point of view and maybe get some more clear perspective on the things you're thinking about (the tech thingies).


----------

